# best place to buy 8mm steels ?



## LordRodders (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi,

Just wondering where do you all get your 8mm & 9.5mm steel balls from, I have heard about 'ballsofsteel sussex' but had a bad experience with him, so still sat with no balls to shoot :banghead:

TIA


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have ordered 9,5 mm steel from here

https://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Loose-Balls-&-Rollers-Low-Carbon-1010-Steel-Ball-Bearings/c23_5006/index.html

and 8 mm steel from here

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/%22Sportmunition%20für%20Schleuder/Zwille%22/Sportmunition_Stahl


----------



## LordRodders (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks will take a look!

Thanks 
LordR


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe have a look at "Kugel Winnie" (Germany), but also check their shipping costs:

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/%22Sportmunition%20f%C3%BCr%20Schleuder/Zwille%22/Sportmunition_Stahl

(Right-click on the web page, and select "translate into English")


----------

